# Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben



## Nordlicht (27. August 2001)

wir werden mal sehen, wer sich noch so meldet, aber deine chancen stehen gut.------------------[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Nordlicht am 27-08-2001 um 18:43.]


----------



## havkat (27. August 2001)

@Nordlicht!
Echt´n feiner Zuch min Jung! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Nordlicht (28. August 2001)

hallo aus dem norden
ich komme gerade aus meinem keller und habe meine alten angelsachen ausgemistet.
so, bevor ich den ganzen kram in die tonne kloppe wollte ich doch mal die JUNGANGLER ( ich meine das auch vom alter ) fragen ob einer interesse hat. in dem sack sind um nur einige sachen zu nennen:   ca. 15 posen, div. wasserkugeln, eine  bauchtasche, eine kleine süßwasserrolle, eine brandungsrolle, div. haken, sehne, stahlvorvächer, hakenlöser und ca. 25 spinner in verschiedenen grössen ink. spinnertasche. die sachen sind alt und haben auch hier und da einen kratzer oder sind verstaubt, aber sie sind noch alle einsatzfähig !!
wie gesagt, wenn es einer haben will ist die sache fast umsonst, denn ich möchte lediglich die post gebühren ( falls erforderlich ) erstattet haben und darum bitten das es sich auch um einen jungen angler handelt und keinen alten der die sachen dann nach erhalt bei ebay verscheuert ! wie die sache so ist, wer zuerst kommt...........! 

------------------





 Gruss von der Insel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nordlicht


----------



## TommyD (28. August 2001)

Hi
Ware nicht schlecht da ich auch nicht viel geld zum angelsachen kaufen habe.
Wenn es aber jemand anderes will hab ich kein problem mich würden vorallem die Spinner interessieren da ich gerne Spinnangle aber die Kunstköder gehen schon ins Taschengeld vorallem in hänngerreichen gewässern.
Achja ich bin 15Gruß:
_____TommyD


----------



## Nordlicht (29. August 2001)

@ TommyD
dann poste mir mal deine adresse und den rest machen wir dann klar.

------------------
 http://www.gif-universum.de/Animierte_Gifs/Schiffe/27.gif


----------



## AngelChris (17. September 2001)

Hallo Nordlicht.Ich würde mich auch für Angelsachen interessieren. Ich bin 13 und angle meistens auf Forellen aber ich bin auch an anderen sachen interessiert.Gruß
AngelChris


----------



## TinkaTinka (18. September 2001)

Hai !@ Nordlicht : Super Idee, ich werde auch mal "ausmisten" und danach ne Liste posten.
( Wird wohl in der nächsten Woche was )Gruß Achim


----------



## Nordlicht (19. September 2001)

tja, was solls, ich habe die sachen seit der steinzeit im keller und da ich jetzt eh nur vom boot oder in der brandung angle, brauche ich den für mich doch eh nutzlosen kram nicht mehr aufbewahren. da habe ich mir gedacht, bevor ich den krempel noch sauber mache um ihn dann bei ebay zu verscheuern, mache ich es lieber so. die portokosten (11,-) bekomme ich von TommyD`s vater überwiesen und so sind alle glücklich und zufrieden.

------------------






 Gruss von der Insel


----------



## Achim_68 (19. September 2001)

Super Aktion,
ich werde auch mal aussortieren, spätestens wenn ich in unser Haus umziehe und in meiner jetzigen Wohnung den Keller ausräumen muss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Maht et jot sät de
Achim us Monnem am Rhing
Möge die Macht mit euch sein


----------



## TinkaTinka (21. September 2001)

Hai !Bisher habe ich nen paar EINFACHE Steckruten gefunden, wie neu, ungeangelt, 2 teilig, ist was fürn Forellenteich. 3 Stück
2 ALTE Teleskopruten, eher Ersatzteilager als nutzbar, dazu gibts 2 Klapprutenhalter, ne Handvoll Wirbel und Bleie, damit sich das Porto lohnt packe ich alles in ein Paket.
Ich habe noch nen paar Schwimmer, Haken und Stahlvorfächer dazugepackt.Wer wills haben ??????????Gruß Achim     [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von TinkaTinka am 24-09-2001 um 09:39.]


----------



## Rotauge (25. September 2001)

Hallo Achim!Ich hab zwei Söhne, die angeln und die hier auch auf dem Board vertreten sind, aber eher sporadisch.
Meinem ältesten Sohn wurde auf dem letzten Verbandstreffen der komplette Angelkasten geklaut. Der würde sich garantiert freuen.------------------
Grüße von Rotauge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Rotauge am 25-09-2001 um 10:20.]


----------



## TinkaTinka (25. September 2001)

Hai Rotauge !Mail mir Deine Adresse, für Dich als mehrfach Belasteten schick ich die Sachen auch ohne Portoerstattung los.
ps. Es sind jetzt auch noch nen paar Schwingspitzen dazugekommen.Gruß Achim


----------



## Rotauge (25. September 2001)

Ja super TinkaTinka,E-Mail hab ich abgeschickt. Die Jungs werden sich bestimmt freuen. Ich verrate noch nichts.
Nochmals vielen Dank.

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## AngelChris (28. September 2001)

Hi Achim.Ich angele zur Zeit nur am Forellensee und könnte die Ruten gut gebrauchen.Gruß 
AngelChris[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von AngelChris am 28-09-2001 um 17:53.]


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (28. September 2001)

Moin Maedels,vielleicht sollten wir mal alle zum naechsten Anglerbordtreffen unsere Keller ausmisten ? Vielleicht kommen ja auch einige der Jungangler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich habe z.b von MikeFish noch ein paar Brandungssachen, von mir persönlich kommt auch einiges dazu.

------------------

Mitglied der Interessengruppe Angeln

        www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. September 2001)

FFT_WebmasterNa das ist doch eine super Idee.
Auch ich werde dann mal so einige Sachen zusammenstellen.


------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## TinkaTinka (1. Oktober 2001)

Hai Chris !!
Jetzt hat Rotauge schon alles, vielleicht hast Du beim nächsten Mal ja mehr Glück.Gruß Achim


----------



## AngelChris (29. Oktober 2001)

Ist nicht so schlimm.Trotzdem danke!!Gruß AngelChris


----------



## TinkaTinka (30. Oktober 2001)

Hai AngelChris !Ich habe noch 2 kurze Steckruten, die fürs Forellenangeln wohl richtig sind, dazu Rollen mit schnur.
Fürs Porto würde ich sie Dir schicken.
Falls Du Interesse hast----schreib ne PMGruß Achim


----------



## Skunk2000 (30. Oktober 2001)

Hey find ich gut dass ihr euch für uns Jungangler einsetzt. Bin zwar neu hier aber soweit ich dass sagen kann sind hier alle Leute Spitze. (kein geschleime oder so)
Naja wenn jemand was für mich hat (z.b Ruten, Rollen, Spinner oder so)
würd ich mich sehr freuen
PS: ich bin 14


----------



## TinkaTinka (31. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Skunk !Eine von den Rute halte ich erstmal für Christ fest ( der ist jetzt schon 2x zu langsam gewesen.
Die Zweite incl Rolle + Schnur könnte ich Dir schicken.Porto 11 DMSchick mir bitte Deine Adresse als Private Mail.Mal sehen, was ich sonst noch su finde.Gruß Achim


----------



## Skunk2000 (31. Oktober 2001)

@ TinkaTinka
Hab dir die Mail geschrieben
Also wirklich vielen, vielen Dank


----------



## Horst01 (15. Dezember 2001)

Hey Tinka-Tinka ist die 2.Rute noch zu haben oder hat die AngelChris schon? 
PS: Da ich bisher immer nur mit Ruten von Freunden gefischt habe und ich noch nicht so viel erfahrung habe würde es mich freuen wenn du sie mir schicken könntest!


----------



## sebby1988 (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Hi! ich bin gerade 16 Jahre alt geworden! und bräuchte dringend noch ein paar Angelsachen!! Würde mich sehr darüber freuen!!!
Gruß Sebastian
E-Mail: sebby1988@web.de
ICQ: 223909359

Bitte melden sie sich!!!


----------



## sebby1988 (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Hi! brauche dringend Angelsachen!!!
E-Mail: sebby1988@web.de
ICQ 223909359


----------



## Buntbarsch (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

@sebby ich glaub du bist n bisschen zu spät #d #d 
HIHI das wird nix mehr, der thread is nu fast 3 jahre alt!! :q :q
__________________________________________
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## sebby1988 (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Hi! ich brauche dringend noch ein paar angelsachen! alles was du nicht mehr brauchst!!!
Porto zahle ich natürlich!!!
Könnte vor allem Kleinkram gebrauchen(Bleie, Vorfachhaken, Hakenlöser usw.) aber auch der rest!!!
Würde mich freuen wenn du antwortest!!!
Bin 16 Jahre alt!!!
Meine E-Mail (sebby1988@web.de)
Meine ICQ nummer: 223909359!
Sorry das ich so oft schreiben! bin aber wirklich sehr intersessiert!!!


----------



## sebby1988 (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

achso! naja danke! hab nicht auf´s Datum geguckt! falls es aber mal Kostenlose Angelsachen gibt!!! schreibt mich auf die Liste!!! *g*
E-mails habt ihr ja!
Sebby


----------



## uga (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

der war echt gut :q  :q  :q


----------



## DonVitoCorleone (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Naja, bei der Post weis man nie, vieleicht ist ja noch net alles verschickt 

Aber Spaß bei Seite, vieleicht hat ja wirklich noch wer alten Kriems Krams (Posen, Spinner, Haken etc.) den er WIRKLICH nimmer braucht, wäre es echt ne super Aktion den hier unter uns Jungangler zu bringen !

Naja , bis denne


----------



## Buntbarsch (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

ICH KÖNNT AUCH WAS GEBRAUCHEN!!!!
__________________________________________________ 
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## Fishing_Girl (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Mist, da bin ich wohl mal wieder zu spät dran :-(
Bin zwar schon 32, aber hab meinen Angelschein erst seit April 2007 und könnte noch so das eine oder andere Teil brauchen....


----------



## Reisender (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Fishing_Girl schrieb:


> Mist, da bin ich wohl mal wieder zu spät dran :-(
> Bin zwar schon 32, aber hab meinen Angelschein erst seit April 2007 und könnte noch so das eine oder andere Teil brauchen....


 
Frag ihn doch ob er noch/wieder was hat !!!! 
Schließlich hatte er 6 Jahre zeit sein Keller wieder zu füllen.....:q:q Und man/n weiß ja nie, vielleicht hast du Glück.....zu deinem Unglück mit deinem Freund......#h


----------



## Ronen (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Wat kannste denn gebrauchen Fishing_Girl?


----------



## Fishing_Girl (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Ronen schrieb:


> Wat kannste denn gebrauchen Fishing_Girl?


 
Och, wenn noch jemand Spinner oder Ruten, Rollen über hat |supergri


----------



## Fishing_Girl (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Reisender schrieb:


> Frag ihn doch ob er noch/wieder was hat !!!!
> Schließlich hatte er 6 Jahre zeit sein Keller wieder zu füllen.....:q:q Und man/n weiß ja nie, vielleicht hast du Glück.....zu deinem Unglück mit deinem Freund......#h


 
Ich sehe, du liest auch fleissig andere Threads ;-)

Wie gesagt, ich habe noch nicht viele Angelsachen - ist auch alles sehr teuer...würde mich über alles freuen....


----------



## Reisender (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Fishing_Girl schrieb:


> Ich sehe, du liest auch fleissig andere Threads ;-)
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich habe noch nicht viele Angelsachen - ist auch alles sehr teuer...würde mich über alles freuen....


 

Ja Ja.....Man/n ist fleißig...

Bin eh grade an Pakete basteln für einige andere Angelfreunde......sende deine Adresse per PN. und ich mach auch für dich was fertig !!! Ist nur was kleinzeugs, aber sowas kann man immer gebrauchen !!! #h


----------



## Fishing_Girl (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ja Ja.....Man/n ist fleißig...
> 
> Bin eh grade an Pakete basteln für einige andere Angelfreunde......sende deine Adresse per PN. und ich mach auch für dich was fertig !!! Ist nur was kleinzeugs, aber sowas kann man immer gebrauchen !!! #h


 

Ooch, dasjanett


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Reisender schrieb:


> ..sende deine Adresse per PN. und ich mach auch für dich was fertig !!! Ist nur was kleinzeugs, aber sowas kann man immer gebrauchen !!! #h


Tja Frau muss man sein, dann ist vieles einfacher.....|rolleyes|supergri|supergri


----------



## Fishing_Girl (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Tja Frau muss man sein, dann ist vieles einfacher.....|rolleyes|supergri|supergri


 
Von wegen, was meinst du, was ich mir als angelne Frau alles anhören darf?! Manchmal haben wir es echt schwer...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Fishing_Girl schrieb:


> Von wegen, was meinst du, was ich mir als angelne Frau alles anhören darf?! Manchmal haben wir es echt schwer...


Das glaube ich Dir allerdings sofort.
Wenn ich bedenke das man es als Mann schon schwer genug hat einigen Nichtanglern den ´Sinn meines Hobbys zu erklären..


----------



## Reisender (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Tja Frau muss man sein, dann ist vieles einfacher.....|rolleyes|supergri|supergri


 

Wie ich sehe, hast du ja beide Patscher voll !!!


----------



## maxderangler (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

hi, ich bin auch noch nachwuchsangler un habe mein blauen am 1. juli gemacht und bestanden könnte auch noch was gebrauchen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Reisender schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe, hast du ja beide Patscher voll !!!


Das meinte ich auch nicht. Ich bin bestens Ausgestattet.
Ich meine nur, das bei solchen Aktionen sich erst alle bewerben müssen..
Aber sobald eine Frau was braucht...|supergri

Aber natürlich gönne ich es Fishing_girl:m


----------



## Reisender (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



maxderangler schrieb:


> hi, ich bin auch noch nachwuchsangler un habe mein blauen am 1. juli gemacht und bestanden könnte auch noch was gebrauchen


 
Komm Jung.....du bekommst ne Schrottladung geschickt von mir !!! PN. mit Adresse..bitte....:m


So für heute ist der Laden dich !!!! |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



maxderangler schrieb:


> hi, ich bin auch noch nachwuchsangler un habe mein blauen am 1. juli gemacht und bestanden könnte auch noch was gebrauchen


 
Du bist aber keine Frau.....|rolleyes|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## maxderangler (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

echt des wer cool^^ ich bin schon en bissl erfahrn 7 jahre angeln


----------



## maxderangler (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

neeeeeeeee^^


----------



## Reisender (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das meinte ich auch nicht. Ich bin bestens Ausgestattet.
> Ich meine nur, das bei solchen Aktionen sich erst alle bewerben müssen..
> Aber sobald eine Frau was braucht...|supergri
> 
> Aber natürlich gönne ich es Fishing_girl:m


 

Na ja....wie ist der Spruch in der Seesamstraße ???? Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm.....:m:m oder bekommt nichts..........Es sind ja sachen die ich über habe von verlosungen und so.....aber gute sachen sind es..#6


----------



## Fishing_Girl (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Jungs, hier bei euch ist es echt lustig, hier bleib ich *grins*


----------



## Schuschek (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Mal schauen wer denn noch so kommt, lehne mich jetzt ganz genüsslich zurück um zu lesen! 
Wenn jemand ne nagelneue Shimano Twinpower 5000 PG für umme über hat, ich stelle mich als Abnehmer gerne zur Verfügung!:z


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Reisender schrieb:


> Na ja....wie ist der Spruch in der Seesamstraße ???? Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm.....:m:m oder bekommt nichts..........Es sind ja sachen die ich über habe von verlosungen und so.....aber gute sachen sind es..#6


 
Finde ich auch super von Dir, das Du die Klamotten veschenkst.#6

Ich glaube ich muss auch mal aufräumen.


----------



## Fishing_Girl (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Mal schauen wer denn noch so kommt, lehne mich jetzt ganz genüsslich zurück um zu lesen!
> Wenn jemand ne nagelneue Shimano Twinpower 5000 PG für umme über hat, ich stelle mich als Abnehmer gerne zur Verfügung!:z


 
Du bist aber selbstlos


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ne nagelneue Shimano Twinpower 5000 PG für umme über hat, ich stelle mich als Abnehmer gerne zur Verfügung!:z


Ich schau mal nach...................................................
























Sorry hab keine über....|supergri


----------



## Schuschek (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Wollte mich halt nicht aufdrängen sondern nur ganz vorne anstellen! |laola:


----------



## KarpfenDenis (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

hey ich find dis echt klasse das es solche menschen noch gibt....

echt richtig genial von euch


----------



## Reisender (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



KarpfenDenis schrieb:


> hey ich find dis echt klasse das es solche menschen noch gibt....
> 
> echt richtig genial von euch


 

Pssssstttttttt ein Tip......unter uns beiden !!!!:g:g

:g:g Hier gibt es so viele Boardpartner die Werbung machen, da musst du nur den einen oder anderen mal eine PN senden und Höfflich fragen !!:g:g Und wenn du glück hast, dann bekommst du auch was geschickt !! Denn die sind auch nocht so..:g:g die meissten sind nett und freundlich !!! Aber nicht weiter sagen bitte....:g:g


----------



## Flo66 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Wenn noch jemand Bindematerial übrig hat, ich bin dafür zu haben^^.

Spaß beiseite find ich istn echt feiner Zug, find ich.


----------



## ongin (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

ja hay ich bin 13 jahre alt entressier mich stark und intensiev für den geliebten sport angeln ich wollte mal fragen ob mir jemannd vll. was spenden könnte so klein kramm posen oda ähnliches ruten adoptiere ich auch gerne  spaß bei siete also wen mir jemmand was geben (spenden) könnte wer ich glücklich den als 13 jähriger is es schwer das angeln zu ünterstützen mit 5 € taschengeld also wen mir jemmand was geben könnte bitte ne e-mail schreiben chiller_jj@yahoo.de vielen dank =) =) ich hoffe mal was


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

#v#vIch spende Aplaus!#v#v


----------



## Karpfen_Killer (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

So ich wollte mich jetzt auch mal melden, ich könnte vorallem noch so ein klein Kram gebrauchen. Ich habe den Jugendfischerschein und bin bis jetzt zweimal Angeln gewesen mit meinem Onkel (er mittlerweile das Angeln aufgegeben hat und das Zeug verkauft hat)und jetzt habe ich nur noch meine billig Angel aus einem Discounter (Lidl) und eine ca. 6 Jahre alte Rolle von meinem Onkel. 

Und da für mich als Schüler (10 € pro Monat) dieses Zeug ziemlich teuer ist, und ich sowiso alles spare für meinen Fischerschein (rund 350€!) erhoffe ich mir hier ein paar bleie usw.

Ich hoffe mir jemand helfen kann.

Weihnachtsgeld ist mehr oder weniger leider auch schon verplant (Fischerschein) 

danke im vorraus

Dominik


----------



## neu-hier (7. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Hey@all
ich wollte fragen ob wenn einer noch was übrig hat...z.B durch ausräumen der Keller
und bevor er es weqschmeißt und es wirklich noch zu was taugt...
dann würde ich euch bitten das zu schreiben
da ich im mom net soviel kohle hab
das soll kein betteln sein oda so aba ich finde es dann zu schade es wegzuschmeißen
mfg Danny


----------



## marvinkroell (7. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Hallo Leute,
ich bin gerade 17 Jahre alt geworden (vor einigen Wochen) und ich angel sehr gerne auf Hecht (mit Blinkern und Spinnern)...
Neulich war ich am Aasee (in Münster) und dort sind mir gleich 3 Blinker abhanden gekommen, da dort (sehr viele Fahrräder usw. im Gewässer sind)...
Immer neue Blinker kaufen ist natürlich sehr schwierig, wenn man 17 geworden ist, noch zur Schule geht (11. Klasse)... 
Außerdem habe ich gerade einen Führerschein gemacht (den mit 17) und der hat natürlich auch nicht wenig Geld gekostet 
Wer also Blinker oder auch Taschen zu verschenken (natürlich zahle ich die Versand- und Verpackungskosten), bitte meldet euch bei mir!!!
Ich würde mich über alles freuen, womit man noch "angeln" kann...
Außerdem werde ich jetzt auch in einen Angel-Verein gehen, denn ich habe keine Lust mir immer eine Tageskarte für Gewässer zu kaufen...
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten (bitte per PN an mich)...
Gruß, Marvin


----------



## RickyMike (7. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



TommyD schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Achja ich bin 15Gruß:
> _____TommyD


Nur so ne Frage, warum steht bei deinem Alter 21 ?
Ist nur Intresse
Siehe nächstes Posting, sorry. Aber warum kann ich das nicht löschen ????????
Gruß
Mike


----------



## RickyMike (7. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



AngelChris schrieb:


> Ich bin 13


Warum steht bei deinem Alter dann 19, nur so gefragt ???
Hat sich erledigt, war Posting von 2001, warum kann ich das nicht einfach löschen ?
Gruß
Mike


----------



## marvinkroell (7. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Hallo Leute,
ich bin gerade 17 Jahre alt geworden (vor einigen Wochen) und ich angel sehr gerne auf Hecht (mit Blinkern und Spinnern)...
Neulich war ich am Aasee (in Münster) und dort sind mir gleich 3 Blinker abhanden gekommen, da dort (sehr viele Fahrräder usw. im Gewässer sind)...
Immer neue Blinker kaufen ist natürlich sehr schwierig, wenn man 17 geworden ist, noch zur Schule geht (11. Klasse)... 
Außerdem habe ich gerade einen Führerschein gemacht (den mit 17) und der hat natürlich auch nicht wenig Geld gekostet 
Wer also Blinker oder auch Taschen zu verschenken (natürlich zahle ich die Versand- und Verpackungskosten), bitte meldet euch bei mir!!!
Ich würde mich über alles freuen, womit man noch "angeln" kann...
Außerdem werde ich jetzt auch in einen Angel-Verein gehen, denn ich habe keine Lust mir immer eine Tageskarte für Gewässer zu kaufen...
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten (bitte per PN an mich)...
Gruß, Marvin


P.S. Also ich bin wirklich 17 und kann auch Ausweis vorzeigen


----------



## slowhand (8. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das meinte ich auch nicht. Ich bin bestens Ausgestattet.
> Ich meine nur, das bei solchen Aktionen sich erst alle bewerben müssen..
> Aber sobald eine Frau was braucht...|supergri
> 
> Aber natürlich gönne ich es Fishing_girl:m



Angeber. So leicht sind die Frauen hier nicht zu beeindrucken...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



slowhand schrieb:


> Angeber. So leicht sind die Frauen hier nicht zu beeindrucken...


 

Ein Versuch war es wert.....:q:q|rolleyes


----------



## Master Hecht (8. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Also wenn noch einer was über hat oder was ausmisten möchte dann stehe ich gerne zur verfügung hab im mom nicht viel geld da ich den angelschein gemacht habe und meine eltern das angeln hassen und mir deswegen keinen cent bezahhlen, aber nur deswegen möchte ich nicht aufhören zu angeln.

Viele grüße und allzeit Petri heil


----------



## boot (8. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Ich schaue auch nach ob ich noch was habe das ich nicht brauche. Ich schreibe es dann.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Ich schaue auch mal nach, ob ich noch was brauche....|supergri


----------



## schrauber78 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

falls jmd. ein boot+ trailer und echo zuviel hat und es gratis loswerden will... *meld*


----------



## Gardenfly (9. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

ich brauche auch noch eine Menge Angelsachen uns schaut noch in meinen Ebay-Shop wo ich vieles verkaufe.


----------



## Gufi Angler (9. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Ich konnt eig nur die spinnköder gebrauchen da ich es "LIebe" spinnfischen zu gehen und die anderen angelgeräte möchte ich gerne den anderen junganglern überlassen.

also ich melde mich frewillig


----------



## Master Hecht (9. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Also ich angel eigentlich auf alles, von daher nehme ich auch posen oder blei aber auch spinner etc. 
Also wie gesagt wenn einer was hat bitte ne pn an mich.


----------



## Angler77 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Also Spinner kann man sonst auch super selber bauen! Genau wie Futterkörbe...! Auch das Lockutter marke eigenbau reicht meist auch locker aus. Also auch mit wenig Geld und etwas mehr Arbeit dafür, kann man schon sich recht gut versorgen.


----------



## AltBierAngler (17. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Ich finde e echt super wie engagiert sich die Boardies für die Jungangler hier einetzen!!!
Ganz großes Lob von meiner Seite. Ich bin nämlich auch der Meinung das man als Einsteiger nicht direkt schon sachen für 500 Euro braucht!

mfg Christian


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> . Ich bin nämlich auch der Meinung das man als Einsteiger direkt sachen für 500 Euro braucht!


;+;+
Ich bin der Meinung, mit 50,- Einstieg kann ich die meisten Fischarten beangeln.|bigeyes


----------



## AltBierAngler (17. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

HAhahaha....hab mich verschrieben sry das war so nciht gemeint....o nein denkt jetzt nicht ich bin behämmert!!!!

bittet um verzeihung, christian...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> denkt jetzt nicht ich bin behämmert!!!!


Würde doch hier niemals einer denken......|rolleyes|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Moin Jungangler!

Hab noch eine Spro Matchrute zu verschenken. Ist natürlich nicht das 
HighEnd (Ein Schelm wer böses denkt) Gerät aber ich denke fürn Anfang 
nicht schlecht. Ne Rolle dazu finde ich bestimmt auch noch 

Abholung in Nienburg/Weser.


----------



## Master Hecht (17. November 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Wäre eigentlich schon interessiert aber mit der abholung das kommt net so gut wohne in bielefeld und meine eltern mögen mein hobby nicht wirklich weshalb sie mich da garantiert nicht hinkutschieren. wäre auch ne möglichkeit das über post zu machen???


----------



## angelsüchto (5. April 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Jungangler!
> 
> Hab noch eine Spro Matchrute zu verschenken. Ist natürlich nicht das
> HighEnd (Ein Schelm wer böses denkt) Gerät aber ich denke fürn Anfang
> ...


moinzen,
ich würde mich auch für deine rute interesieren komm auch aus bielfeld . wie ist das denn per post
    Danke schonmal und mfg Angelsüchto


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. April 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Moin!

Die Rute ist schon lange weg.


----------



## boot (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Habe noch ne Geflochtne Schnur ca 80 bis 100 Meter,ich denke es ist ne 0,25.Nur an jungangler.Abholung in HH Osdorf


----------



## Feiner Herr (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Hi boot,

ich bin Jungangler...ich hätte Interesse an der Schnur. Geht aber nur Versand.

Christian


----------



## boot (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Sorry aber ich mache nur Abholung.


----------



## Feiner Herr (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

schade, hätte dir den versand natürlich überwiesen.


----------



## Troutcarp (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

hi bin auch jungangler und neueinsteiger und würde die versandkosten bezahlen für Forellen und Karpfenartikel


----------



## Pescatore-Kl (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Hallo,
habe noch knapp 70-90m 0,28 Schnur (Mono) mit 8kg Tragkraft abzugeben.
Für jemanden mit wenig Kohle(nicht das ich zu viel davon hätte;-) ) könnte es vielleicht was bringen.

Standort:Kaiserslautern


----------



## Finni (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Hallo ich Angel jetzt seit 2 jahren habe nur eine alte rutte von mein papa und seine alte rolle und ein par harken und 1 blei suche noch ein par kleinich keiten wen jemand hatt für mich wohne in HH osdorf#hDanke für evn. antworten


----------



## boot (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Finni schrieb:


> Hallo ich Angel jetzt seit 2 jahren habe nur eine alte rutte von mein papa und seine alte rolle und ein par harken und 1 blei suche noch ein par kleinich keiten wen jemand hatt für mich wohne in HH osdorf#hDanke für evn. antworten


Ok Kleine das ist für dich Geflochtne Schnur |rolleyes#6gebe ich dir nach meinen Urlaub.lg ole


----------



## Finni (2. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



boot schrieb:


> Ok Kleine das ist für dich Geflochtne Schnur |rolleyes#6gebe ich dir nach meinen Urlaub.lg ole


 Cool super Danke den must du mich nur noch mal mit zum Forellen Angel mit nehemen:m


----------



## king perch (2. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

hallo
ich hab zwar selbst genug angelkram aber in der jugendgruppe meines vereins sind so einige die ein bisschen kleinzeug und vllt auch mal ne rute gut gebrauchen könnten...
wär echt super wenn was abfällt ich geb das dann weiter#h
king perch


----------



## nairolf (2. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Hi, ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn noch was für  mich da wäre.Könnte zubehör gebrauchen, wie Posen,Spinner,Wobbler.Danke


----------



## Hollywood (6. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Hallo Leute, 

da ich jetzt erst wieder neu einsteige, würde ich mich auf freuen wenn jmd etwas über hat. Porto würde ich selbstredend übernehmen. Bin eigentlich an allem ausser Fliegenfischen interessiert.

Viele Liebe Grüße #h

Jan


----------



## boot (10. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Finni schrieb:


> Cool super Danke den must du mich nur noch mal mit zum Forellen Angel mit nehemen:m


 Na kleine ich bin zurück vom Urlaub und werde dir die Schnur übergeben.lg


----------



## Basti94 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Ich könnte auch noch was gebrauchen an einer vernüftigen schnur oder wobbler


----------



## ernie1973 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

...aber ihr habt schon gelesen, dass der Ursprungsthread von 2001 war, oder???

E.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Na und? Die Schenkung von "Boot" ist doch auch noch aktuell.
Es muss nicht für alles ein neuer Thread erstellt werden wenn es 
der "alte" doch auch noch tut.

Ist doch schön wenn man sieht, dass die Suchfunktion auch mal benutzt wird.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Musste ich auch ein wenig lachen ebend:vik::vik:


2001 ist vorbei!!!:m


----------



## King Wetzel (11. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Moin leute Breuchte dringend Karpfen bzw.Friedfischsachen
Bin 13 Jahre alt
Selbst abholung Remscheid und umgebung
Wehreuch voll dankbar


----------



## eiswerner (11. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Hallo,
ich möchte nächstes Jahr über Pfingsten mit 6 Jugendlichen aus unserem Angelverein eine 2 Wöchige Norwegentour auf die Insel Bokn unternehmen, ich habe nätürlich einiges für die Jungs, aber wenn einer irgendwelche sachen übrig hat egal was-Schnur - Pilker oder auch kleinzeug wie Wirbel oder paar Systeme usw das wäre Super.#6
Meine Adresse.: Werner Bittiger
                      Goethestrasse 25
                      77694 Goldscheuer

oder an unsere Jugendwartin des Fischereivereins Goldscheuer     
        Frau Cristine Koretic
               Dorfstrasse
              77694 Kittersburg

       im voraus vielen Dank 
              Werner


----------



## André1991 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

moin ich fange jetzt an zu angeln (keine bekannten oder jmd aus der familie der angelt) wäre euch über alle sachen dankbar wenn sie noch einsatzfähig sind ,da ich nur taschengeld bekomme undzwar 17euro ^^  , bin 17 jahre alt und bin noch schüler, ich komme aus dem raum warendorf 
wenn jemand noch sachen übrig hat kann er sich gerne melden =) , am 16.september fängt der lehrgang für den fischereischein an , den ich dann auch mache. 

Wenn jemand sachen übrig hat und er kann auch geld dafür verlangen (aber nicht soviel  )   + porto, der soll sich einfach melden, am besten über email:  andre.streich@web.de 


Freue mich über post


----------



## boot (12. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na und? Die Schenkung von "Boot" ist doch auch noch aktuell.
> Es muss nicht für alles ein neuer Thread erstellt werden wenn es
> der "alte" doch auch noch tut.
> 
> Ist doch schön wenn man sieht, dass die Suchfunktion auch mal benutzt wird.


 Genau#6.lg|wavey:


----------



## Okken53 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



boot schrieb:


> Habe noch ne Geflochtne Schnur ca 80 bis 100 Meter,ich denke es ist ne 0,25.Nur an jungangler.Abholung in HH Osdorf


hallo ich bin im angeln sozusagen eingestiegen und ich würde gerne die schnur abholen können sie mir hausnummer sagen ich wohne in osdorf


----------



## boot (13. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Die Schnur ist leider schon wech.











*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben* 
Zitat:
Zitat von *Finni* 

 
_Cool super Danke den must du mich nur noch mal mit zum Forellen Angel mit nehemen:m_

Na kleine ich bin zurück vom Urlaub und werde dir die Schnur übergeben.lg


----------



## toller-hecht14 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



Okken53 schrieb:


> Kann mann die sachen auch abholen wenn ja wo wohnen sie wenn ich fragen darf




hast du eigendlcih mal geguck von wann der eintrag is? der is von 2001! 7Jahre her ich glaub kaum das der die noch hat...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



toller-hecht14 schrieb:


> hast du eigendlcih mal geguck von wann der eintrag is? der is von 2001! 7Jahre her ich glaub kaum das der die noch hat...


 
think positive! :vik:


----------



## williwurm (14. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

moin ich hab in märzeine suchakzion gestartet ohne erfolg ????     hab da ein kindergruppe die brauchten angelsachen von angel bis zange   mfg willi


----------



## Klaus S. (14. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



williwurm schrieb:


> moin ich hab in märzeine suchakzion gestartet ohne erfolg ????     hab da ein kindergruppe die brauchten angelsachen von angel bis zange   mfg willi



Wie schon mal gesagt wurde ist dieser Trööt 7 Jahre alt!!!


----------



## Flo66 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *toller-hecht14*
> 
> 
> ...



Echt klasse#6


----------



## Finni (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Hallo ich suche noch ein par Friedfisch sachen und ich möchte nächstes jahr auf herring gehn wen jemand was für mich hätte würde mich super Freun #h


----------



## henningcl (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Moinsen

Flohmarkt >>> zu verschenken!!#6


----------



## henningcl (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Hä???

Wer hat denn was von geld gesagt?

Hier mal die Langfassung von dem Oben geschriebenen.

Es gibt im Flohmarkt eine extra Kategorie, wenn man Sachen verschenken will.
Da ist dein Post wohl besser angelegt.

grüsse




boot schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Jungangler die nicht das Geld haben das du Evtl hast#dund die sich freuen wenn sie etwas umsonst bekommen.


----------



## fisherb00n (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Dazu sag ich mal:

1. Gibt es diesen Thread schon sehr lange und kann doch im Bedarfsfall wieder aktualisiert werden...

2. Schauen die Jungangler eher in diesen Bereich als auf dem "Flohmarkt"...

3. Soll diese Tasche scheinbar einem Newcomer überlassen werden, der sich in dieser Rubrik erstmal Tipps holen möchte und hier drüber stolpert und nicht erst im Forum rumsuchen muss..

4. Gab es nie eine Beschwerde über den Thread hier, sonst wär er ja schon lange dicht|rolleyes

Wer Anfängern was gutes tun möchte, der kann doch ruhig hier posten...


----------



## boot (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*



fisherb00n schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich mal:
> 
> 1. Gibt es diesen Thread schon sehr lange und kann doch im Bedarfsfall wieder aktualisiert werden...
> 
> ...


 #6Danke das finde ich auch, so wie du es schreibst habe ich auch gedacht.lg#h


----------



## eiswerner (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Vielen Dank an Hufi 96

Hallo Lars, 
Danke dir für deine 9 Pilker die Du mir für meine Norwegen - frischlinge gespendet hast, selbstverständlich gibts einen Fangbericht.


----------



## Wolfsburger (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Hallo ich suche auch nach gebrauchtem Gerät.
Hab mein Angelschein seit einem halben Jahr und finanziel stehe ich mit meinen 14 Jahren auch nich so gut da.
Also wenn ihr vll. etwas älter Angelgeräte habt die bei euch nur Platz verbrauchen, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar wenn ich euch meldet am besten per PN.
DAAaaaaNke =)


----------



## wahnerfischer (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

xD will den thread mal nach vorne posten der staubt hier ja ein


----------



## Paddy_96 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Hallo alle miteinander,
bin Jungangler und habe kaum geld 
wer etw hat kann sich melden

gruß 
Paddy_96


----------



## Daniel47 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Moin

Da ich noch zur Schule gehe geht mein Hobby leider meinen Eltern ins Geld.
Wäre froh wenn mir jemand nicht mehr gebrauchte Ausrüstung schenken könte. Ich bin sicher das ich ein Paar Euros als Dankeschön entbehren kann.

MFG Daniel47


----------



## vechtehunter (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angelsachen umsonst zu vergeben*

Hallo 
Ich bin 14 Jahre alt.
Seit den Ferien angel ich wieder ein bisschen.
Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn du mir deine Sachen zuschicken könntest. 
Musst mir nur sagen wie hoch die Versandkosten sind.


----------

